# INFJ - what is your job? I struggle in a "classic" job



## Arwen88 (Jan 10, 2017)

I wonder what is your job, INFJs? 

I have to admit that I have problems with being employed, to listen someone's orders, to work in a team. The thing is that I see things in very different way than most people I have met and especially than my colleagues. Right now, I have to help with applying the project which doesn't make sense at all to me and I see ethical issues related to it, but no one cares (it's a project which was refused in past, I guess I know why....). 

Anyway, I need to earn money, but I'm planning to be a freelancer in future. although I'm organized person, I'm also creative, I prefer to work alone and to do EVERYTHING alone. I mean, I almost don't need a cooperation. Until recently I was fine, because I was a PhD. student and research, both very solitary positions. 
I've already felt in past that classical employment is not my cup of tea, but I have to do it now. 

So, what was your career path? Are you employed, freelancer or...?


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

I am a freelancer, working on mostly graphics design, I'm learning coding and can work with music and lots of other stuff in all of those realms. I'm only 19 so I've got time to build myself from the ground all the way up, I chose freelancing 50% because of what you described.


----------



## Crimson Ash (May 16, 2012)

The way I see it is for those of a creative mind that spirals into different dimensions and interests it is important to pick one and focus on it predominantly if it is a better option than just doing a regular job.

Right now I am focused on study of one discipline in particular in the medical field as a primary source of income. I intend to branch out in study later down the line while simultaneously leaning on this as a foundation to build off of.

See if these videos help at all. This professor articulates himself quite well when talking about careers for creative people.


----------



## Queen of Cups (Feb 26, 2010)

Before I became a SAHM, I worked with autistic kids as a behavior therapist and was getting ready to start my masters in clinical psychology.


----------



## Daiz (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm a graphic designer. I currently work part time at a job that is in direct opposition to my values and beliefs, and it stresses me out for that reason tremendously.

I previously worked at a creative organisation full of NTs and that was even more stressful because I was such an outsider there. Although, the company itself was forward-thinking and not structured like your typical workplace, so I really enjoyed that aspect.

I definitely want to work for myself and am trying to get there but it's super difficult. I'm bad at marketing myself online! I think it's the only way for me to be happy, though. Either that, or finding myself a great company to work for that will feel like a family. I thrive in that kind of environment.


----------



## ponpiri (Apr 30, 2017)

Ma friend's a graphic designer. She hates her job mainly because it doesn't challenge her and she prefers to be her own boss. Hopefully she starts her own consulting business like she wants to soon.


----------



## 00Hikaru00 (Jul 28, 2017)

I was in a full-time Communications role for the past 18yrs and turned freelance a year ago because I cannot stand corporate BS anymore. Now I'm doing copywriting and biz development. The flexibility of freelance work really suits me but the flip side is the lack of a stable income.


----------



## TalNFJ (May 5, 2017)

It's funny to see how many are heading towards freelancer and specifically graphics design, I sincerly hope everyone can become independently stable but happy.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

I teach Game Development. I studied to me a math teacher, but somehow ended up in this business. I have a leading role in the team and teach programming, math and project hours. 

I've always been making games as a hobby, so I've basically landed my dream job. I really feel like I can use all my talents in this job.


----------

